# 5 on 1 Dwarf apple tree



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

Farmer seed and nursery has a 5 on 1 dwarf apple tree. Does anyone have one and does it really have 5 different apples on it? http://www.farmerseed.com/detail.asp?nav=tre&pid=6123


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Yes, they really do have 5 different kinds of apples, if it was grafted correctly. I had one at the old Farm. Was pretty cool! By the time we moved the tree was 10 years old and doing very well.
The different limbs grew at different rates, so you will have to prune to keep the more aggressive ones from taking over.

I do have a 5 in 1 pear tree here but it is only a couple years old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

_Apple varieties included are: Red Delicious, Yellow Delicious, Dark Red Jonathan, Yates and Winesap._

I'm pretty certain that all of those are going to require more chill hours than we are likely to get here in Florida.

.....Alan.


----------



## SouthernLiving (Sep 16, 2008)

You can do the grafting yourself if you are interested in that kind of thing. 

You can also graft an apple to a pear tree...now thats cool!


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> _Apple varieties included are: Red Delicious, Yellow Delicious, Dark Red Jonathan, Yates and Winesap._
> 
> I'm pretty certain that all of those are going to require more chill hours than we are likely to get here in Florida.
> 
> .....Alan.


Thanks i forgot about that. What kind of apple trees should i get?


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

We had a house with a quite old one- 20 ft high. It was all one sort except for one big branch- think the rest had been overgrown or died off. (The main crop was a sort of crisp golden- maybe delicious- excellent eating poor pie).


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

FL.Boy said:


> Thanks i forgot about that. What kind of apple trees should i get?


 *The Apple*
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/MG073

.....Alan.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

If you want apples in Florida you should be selecting ones that are "low chill". Get a copy of Sunset's "Southern Garden Book". Your local library might have a copy. Examples of low chill apples are Anna, Dorset Golden, Ein Shemer, Golden Delicious, Gordon, Permain, and Winter Banana.

Check out your local Home Depot nursery. This is the right time of year in Florida for them to be stocking up on their bare-root nursery stock. I got a 5 in 1 tree like discribed above for only 20$.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Be careful of Home Depot (and Wal Mart) when buying fruit trees. They'll be happy to sell you something that hasn't a hope of ever setting fruit here. Many is the times that I've seen them selling Granny Smith trees. It may be that zone 9 in California can successfully get them to fruit, but I've never heard of anyone in Florida that managed it. The document I referenced above lists nearly all of the low-chill apples that have a chance of setting fruit in Florida. The folks near to the state line, particularly in the Panhandle might have a few more options so it they may want to check the Georgia/Alabama/Mississippi extension service reccomendations for the southermost parts of those states as well.

.....Alan.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

www.raintreenursery.com
Look for the Southern Low Chill 3 in 1 grafted apple. It is Dorset, Anna and Einshmer grafts. I also bought an Everest crab Both bore fruit last year but the ***** got almost all the 3 in 1 apples overnight when we decided to pick the next morning.
You can simulate "chill" hours by plucking most of your apples leaves mid autumn.
Our apple has flowers on 2 of the 3 grafts now.
Its planted at the lake which is officially zone 9 but our microclimate is 10.
the anna we tried in the city, years back, we are offically a zone 10 but that microclimate is 11, struggled for a couple years but never fruited before it died.
Oh, those 3 varieties and the Evereste are self fertile.


----------

